# Scholl Concepts where have you been all my life!



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Well after finially breaking my Scholl concepts cherry I have to say im very impressed.

After being a user of Menzerna and 3M for yeears and recently Meguiars I cant beleive how good S17+ is!

I had an enhancement to do on a F10 BMW 520d this weekend so after researching the best methods to use S17+ using the green and orange hex logic pads a small amount was applied and worked on the makita at the lowest speed to spread for one pass then 1800 rpms with firm pressure for a couple of passes around 45 seconds then a final couple of passes at 1500 rpm with light/medium pressure and that was it.

fully broken down refined no dust, decent cut and awesome finish all in about 2 mins :thumb:

compared to how long a full zenith session takes I really am amazed how good it is.

S3 gold is next on the list I know people have said this is a one stepper but i'm assuming this can be followed up with S30/S40/M205?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yup scholl have some of the best in the biz

S17 is a favourite of mine


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

i think the last product that came close to impressing me this much was lime prime!

whats the typical 2 stage setup with scholl then?

S3 Gold and S30/S40?

or S0 and S17?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Quality produce.

Jewel it up with some S40.

Exceptional flake pop.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

As above S3 and S40, each can be tailored even more depending on your choice of pad.

I've been looking at replacing my Scholl with Detailing Kingdom polishes when I get a new car as they seem to have good reviews from a couple of people I speak to.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Alex L said:


> As above S3 and S40, each can be tailored even more depending on your choice of pad.
> 
> I've been looking at replacing my Scholl with Detailing Kingdom polishes when I get a new car as they seem to have good reviews from a couple of people I speak to.


Hey Alex, how's things mate?

Detailing Kingdom, haven't heard of that.

Shall investigate.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

So I take it S3 Gold can cut at a similar level to 3M FCP / FG 400 if used with a wool pad or a hard foam cutting pad?

Is the work time the same as S17 spread polish then straight up to 1800rpm with firm pressure for a couple of passes then drop to 1500 for a couple and your done?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Hey Alex, how's things mate?
> 
> Detailing Kingdom, haven't heard of that.
> 
> Shall investigate.


Not bad :thumb:

Facebook seem to be the main place to start, but apparently they're water based and will clean off with a pressure washer.


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

Scholl Concepts S20 Black is a favourite of mine.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Every time I go to buy some menz fg400 I always look at the scholl range but when I've got a car to correct I always like to go with what I know. 

What are you guys reccomendeding for very hard bmw paint? I needed a microfiber pad with th fg400 and it still left some deeper scratches. Took an age...


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Guitarjon said:


> Every time I go to buy some menz fg400 I always look at the scholl range but when I've got a car to correct I always like to go with what I know.
> 
> What are you guys reccomendeding for very hard bmw paint? I needed a microfiber pad with th fg400 and it still left some deeper scratches. Took an age...


I would recommend S3 gold mate instead of 400 & honestly you will not be disappointed. I love my menzerna range but scholl has really impressed me. I have only used S3 but god it's good


----------



## Vive_le_sport (Aug 1, 2013)

S3 gold is very good on hard paints combined with rotary/whool,low dust,high cut,good finish.I like it over Menzerna for sure. 

I use S3 on soft paints too,combined with Scholl orange pad cuts and finishes very good,then refining with S40 and absolut perfection is possible :thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

So if I buy some S3 Gold tomorrow I can continue with sf4000 to finish or is it worth buying more scholl stuff to finish? 

Problem is getting used to what each number means and comparing cuts. Obviously, I've used other brands of polishes but menz polishes and megs ones are the ones I'm most familiar with.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Guitarjon said:


> So if I buy some S3 Gold tomorrow I can continue with sf4000 to finish or is it worth buying more scholl stuff to finish?
> 
> Problem is getting used to what each number means and comparing cuts. Obviously, I've used other brands of polishes but menz polishes and megs ones are the ones I'm most familiar with.


I certainly used S3 gold then followed it by menzerna 4000 & got cracking results but it does seem after a number of recommendations that scholl S40 is the fella to use after S3.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Guitarjon said:


> So if I buy some S3 Gold tomorrow I can continue with sf4000 to finish or is it worth buying more scholl stuff to finish?
> 
> Problem is getting used to what each number means and comparing cuts. Obviously, I've used other brands of polishes but menz polishes and megs ones are the ones I'm most familiar with.


Yes, you can continue using SF4000 to finish, but if you like S3's speed you're probably going to like the rest of the Scholl polishes as well. :thumb:

S3 Gold is a very nice compound, but I've been using the new S3 XXL, and I like it even more. The new lubricant base they're using in XXL is super smooth, and even easier to clean up than S3 Gold, which I like. Cut's a little higher, too... It doesn't have Gold's vanilla scent, though.

In terms of getting used to the numbering system, here's how it breaks down versus Menzerna:


S40 is like SF4500 in cut
S30+ is like SF4000 in cut
S20 Blue is like PF2500 Power Finish in cut, but finishes even better
S17+ is like Super Intensive Polish (Used to be PO85RD3.02 when I first started detailing.) in cut
S3 Gold is in the FG400 range in terms of cut, and finishes great
S3 XXL is a touch higher in cut, and uses their new low-VOC lubricant (Basically updated S3 Gold)
S2 Orange is next highest in cut
S0 is a matting compound

There's also the new S20 Black, which I've heard is in the S17+ or even S3 range in terms of defect-removing potential, but with a much better finish. That said, I still need to get my hands on a bottle, so can only quote what I read.

Scholl's polishes all have a similar, very rapid working cycle, so if you like one you'll like them all. Quality level is on par with Menzerna, but the finish they leave is a little different; Menzerna brightens the finish for me a little more, whereas Scholl darkens somewhat. The technique is also very different; kind of a hybrid of the techniques you use for Menz (ZPM) and Megs (KBM).

Scholl Concepts also has a pretty awesome line of pads, and these work brilliantly with their polishes.

Hopefully this helps... If you have any questions, please feel free to ask.

- Steampunk


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Since i left menzerna a few years back for scholl,i can only say its really is a better polishing system,if u work it for a while and understand how its working,youre getting some brilliant soloustion for ALL paint defects,and for a top paint finish.
The most important thing with scholls polishes is to stay within the system,only scholl pads,i work on most jobs{90%} only with scholls pads.


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

I've been looking at the Scholl polishes to go with my Rupes, any one got any advice on pads?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I've used the scholl concepts pads before. I found them very good. The purple one being one of my favourites. 

Thanks steampunk for that insite.nseems I've been missing out. She shop I buy my menzerna from has scholl literally at the side of the menz but always thin, - stick with what you know. That and it's a little cheaper lol. I'll be sure to use it next time.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Very useful info there chaps I was wondering if it was worth getting thr S3 Gold XXL over the standard as if you are following it up anyway it's worth having the extra cut especially when polishing mainly BMW's!

I'm guessing it could also be followed up with Meguiars 205?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Breezy said:


> Very useful info there chaps I was wondering if it was worth getting thr S3 Gold XXL over the standard as if you are following it up anyway it's worth having the extra cut especially when polishing mainly BMW's!
> 
> I'm guessing it could also be followed up with Meguiars 205?


XXL breaks down to leave a better finish than the standard, it's good for single stage polishing hard clear coats just needs to be worked properly.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

*MrB* said:


> I've been looking at the Scholl polishes to go with my Rupes, any one got any advice on pads?


http://spautopia.co.uk/paint-care/polish/scholl-concepts-s20-black-detailer-compound

As u can see at the end of the page,with every compound you choose theres the matching pads to work with.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Alex L said:


> As above S3 and S40, each can be tailored even more depending on your choice of pad.
> 
> I've been looking at replacing my Scholl with Detailing Kingdom polishes when I get a new car as they seem to have good reviews from a couple of people I speak to.


I will be doing the same thing Alex. Word on the street is their extremely close to Scholl's but even better.


----------



## ShinyBoy (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm going to give the new S20 and the honey pad a go with a quick single stage M3 I have next weekend, I'll update my results as I find them.


----------

